# Anyone for snows?



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I am planning on going to north dakota this comming friday thru sunday for snows. This will be my last hunt of the spring. I am extending an offer to about 4-5 guys who want to get in the deeks for a weekend. Also if there is a group already going that is looking for another guy, give me a pm, I can contribute deeks, gas money, scouting ect... They may be few and far between by then , but any day in the field is better than a day at home wondering if I could have been in a good shoot !! I have hunted with lots of different guys this spring and had a great time meeting new people . If anyone is intrested ,pm me .

Thanks Adam


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Adam I really would want to go with you this time, but I already have plans. We really should plan a honker hunt this fall though.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Adam did you go to SD decoying at all? This is Jon, I might be interested in going with you... I just went out yesturday and we shot 27 for the day, all adult birds...


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

umm i wouldn't mind going have about 300 dekes and an ecaller. already been in nd and have a license. just a offer i have a f-350 super crew cab long box and a i think about 16 by 7 foot trailer


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

I have enough equiptment to hunt 20 guns........what part of the state are you thinking??? All depends on the weather i suppose. pm me.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Hope you guys whack em and stack em. 8) Need my trailer and fullbodies???  8)


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

AWO, sounds good ! If you could drop both the trailer and full bodys off at my house just before we leave that would be great !! 

Adam


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

I would,but I'd have to come back and smuggle myself into my trailer, kind of like an illegal trying to bust into the States! :lol: Nah, I wish I could head to NoDak, but gotta make some $, then maybe one more trip for some juvie roosters. Anyways, good luck and let us know how you do. :beer:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

10-4


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Find anyone yet Adam?


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

where you planning on going


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I would be up for it. I don't have much because I live in Maine and work in minneapolis right now, but I have a gun and camo.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

call him or pm him.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

FYI, He left at 11 this AM


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

oh


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

well guys, it was a fun way to close out a season. I will be very lucky if I get out next weekend , this weekend was most likley the last. The birds decoyed great , 6 of us hunted about two days and ended up with 107 birds, about 50 ross , about 10 juvies and the rest adults. Had a great time with great guys !!

Adam


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you are getting out next weekend let me knwo I will be out in jamestown already.

Got any pictures???????


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

here are a few pics from the weekend with myself , justund223 and lynxx69. I thought the trailer pic was funny, organization sure dosent last long sometimes !!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nicely done! :beer:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Good to see you finally got into em good justin. Did you bring the pup with, with that many guys?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

no she stayed home and had to miss out on the fun, can't wait to get her out sept 1


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice guys, I'm very jealous! I wish I would have been able to make it out this weekend. Justin's still sportin that dominant facemask I see 8) Looks like you guys had some black dogs out there, must have been fun to put them on some birds!


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

This weekend was a really good time for sure, everyone got some good shooting in this weekend... Adam and justin thanks for dropping my stuff off for me as well.. Thanks again to adam from letting me use all your deeks and what not... We put a little bit of a hurt on those SOB's...


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures - very nice spread.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad you guys got into em!!!


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

wow great hunt looks like a blast


----------

